
Major Web browsers fail password protection tests - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=2305&tag=nl.e539
======
psyklic
The study linked to says in huge type: "Google Chrome Receives Lowest Password
Security Score"

In comparatively tiny type it says: "Safari Ties for Last Place"

hmmm sounds like biased reporting ...

